# Field Archery Triple Crown



## distributor (Mar 18, 2004)

When will the NFAA have a triple crown in Field Archery?


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

When they have the participation to justify it.

Right now field is on life support in many parts of the country. In some areas it is already dead and and been buried by 3D.

Dave


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Field Triple Crown*

I think it is a great idea. If Field archery is faltering it is in no small measure due to the fact that the NFAA has not actively promoted it for years. Make it a big deal and people will want to shoot it. The game sells itself if you can get the people to range. Sometimes I feel like I'm someone trying to get people to try hand cranked homemade ice cream and having to sell them on the idea.
Jbird


----------



## The Swami (Jan 16, 2008)

Lets see...

The NFAA has field archery championships at the state level, regional and a national championship. 

Triple Crown of what? I don't think they need one. If you are talking about a triple crown at the national level, I think they would have trouble getting 3 different bids every year for the 3 events.

If a triple at a regional level, they would have to change their rules and constitution to allow it.


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*I was Thinking*

More along the lines of the WAF doing it. Adding two WAF Outdoor shoots and culminating at the NFAA Outdoor Nationals. The indoor Tri-Star series is comprised of two WAF shoots and one NFAA shoot and has been very successful.


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

Jbird, I agree. Anymore it seems more like the National Indoor Archery Association.

Swami, I've been responsible for the last three field championships in my state. The support from NFAA was...I'll have to get back to you on that one.

I wonder if a three part Nationals (West Coast, Central, East Coast) wouldn't be a better idea. Attendance might actually go up if people didn't have to travel so far. That would be sort of a "triple crown".

Dave


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Dave*

That works great for indoor because one indoor range is pretty much like the next one. Not so outdoors. Three different locations for the Nationals would
mean everyone is shooting different difficulty and different weather conditions. The title would be subject to ridicule at every turn. In outdoors everyone has to shoot at the same ranges at the same location to be meaningful. Even shooting A range while others in your peer group shoot B range at the same shoot is not done. The Pros are anal about it. They want their competition toeing the line with them and not 500 miles away.
Jbird


----------



## voxito (Apr 16, 2006)

I liked Dave's idea of having three different nationals, but I just have a little tweak for it. 

It could be done almost the same way we do our state 3d championship. We have 4 regionals, held (in a perfect world) at four ranges spread reasonably across the state for easy travel for all state members, and then a state shoot. We use the state shoot and a shooter's best 2 regional scores to decide the overall best shooter for a given class.

We could adapt this to better suit the needs for a national level. We could have Dave's three seperate national events, or more if possible, but shooters could have the option to go to whichever range they want, as many as they want, and take the best score, or an average of their scores. 

This may sound a little complicated, but it's actually very easy to keep track of and has been done for many years here in Mississippi.


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

If I did well at the "Western Nationals" I would be pretty happy. I wouldn't need to out shoot my "Central" or "Eastern" counterpart. And for those who's egos demand beating everyone, treat the three proposed Nationals as a qualifier for a final National Championship. That would give the pros something to shoot for, and at.

Dave


----------



## distributor (Mar 18, 2004)

Jbird said:


> I think it is a great idea. If Field archery is faltering it is in no small measure due to the fact that the NFAA has not actively promoted it for years. Make it a big deal and people will want to shoot it. The game sells itself if you can get the people to range. Sometimes I feel like I'm someone trying to get people to try hand cranked homemade ice cream and having to sell them on the idea.
> Jbird


 JBird that is alone the lines that I was thinking, The Indoor now has the LV shoot the indoor national and the old atlantic city shoot, We could have three major shoots in different places around the US one shoot could be the NFAA Nationals and we would need two more shoots that is equal to the NFAA outdoor Nationals, But we would have to promote it just as the three big indoor shoots are promoted. PSE used to put on the lake of the woods shoot every year, Big shoots such as this type of shoot would work just don"t have to be a Field shoot but would be nice if it were.


----------

